# My New Site



## Renair (Mar 19, 2008)

www.renebruun-photographer.com


----------



## lthienes (Mar 19, 2008)

Clean site.  I like how simple the galleries are, and it loads fast for a flash site.  My only question as a client would be how do I hire you? Or go about purchasing either as a piece of art or for as a stock photo.


----------



## Renair (Mar 21, 2008)

Well as a client, my contact details are on the site, on the bottom of screen, click info and details there, with regards to sales, its possible, I just set the site up this week so I will worry about that later, most of the images are old, I want to get out in the next month to shoot about 100-200 brand new quality images for the site and still use my old site for ones that dont make the grade....


----------



## Renair (Mar 27, 2008)

For those interested, the BW Gallery has just had 17 new images added.


----------



## perfectzero84 (Apr 8, 2008)

I like the sight it is very elegant and fast for a flash site. My only problem with it was, I don't know if it is because I am blind or just couldn't figure it out but I was trying to go back to the main page after viewing one of the galleries but couldn't. But other than that I think it is very nice and can I just say you have some nice photographs.


----------



## tranceplant (Apr 11, 2008)

nice website.. clean and perfect for picture browsing. nice pictures too


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 11, 2008)

It's lovely.  I'm definitely a fan of your work, and this site displays your pictures nicely.


----------



## photoftheday (Apr 17, 2008)

pretty nice!


----------



## STICKMAN (Apr 17, 2008)

Very nice, New here but a fan for sure!! Nice Work


----------



## stuckupsigns (Apr 22, 2008)

The site looks very nice.  Images on the site are very nice as well.  I am not a fan of my browser window being hijacked and the site doesnt resize well.


----------



## NateS (Apr 22, 2008)

perfectzero84 said:


> I like the sight it is very elegant and fast for a flash site. My only problem with it was, I don't know if it is because I am blind or just couldn't figure it out but I was trying to go back to the main page after viewing one of the galleries but couldn't. But other than that I think it is very nice and can I just say you have some nice photographs.



Same here.  I got into the landscape gallery and there is no way back to the main page to see the other galleries.


----------



## Renair (Apr 23, 2008)

If you go to the bottom of the page, you should see a list of links, portfolios, contact etc etc......


----------



## Renair (Apr 23, 2008)

Ok, changed the design completely, hope you like it.


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 23, 2008)

It looks really nice Rene


----------



## NateS (Apr 23, 2008)

I like this new layout much better.  Much easier to get around and see where stuff is.


----------



## divinediva (May 2, 2008)

WoW great site and nice photos
Please show off and advertise some of your work here....

www.flikfolio.com


----------

